# Ridiculious



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

About the only thing I can say is that whoever did this doesn't haunt forums like this.


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

It's a bowling alley, what do you expect?
cash business, no money left for contractors.

every bowling alley I've been in has spooky wiring.
They find their handyman electricians in the alley's lounge.

"you betcha boss, I kin wire up yer stuff right after this pitcher"


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Vegas, are you an inspector? Is this a job a licensed contractor called in for an inspection?


----------



## VegasVolts (Jan 15, 2008)

no not an inspector... journeyman electrician...I don't care what or where it is (it's no excuse,but know what you mean...casino's are the same), this is insane...and its not just bowling alleys...this stuff is all over town! yes this a contracted remodel...and more than likely the inspector won't do much about any of it ..except the panel....unless it is brought to his attention...they rarely get on ladders


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

VegasVolts said:


> the inspector won't do much about any of it..they rarely get on ladders


A little off topic, but once I had an inspector tell me that a fart fan didn't have a ground. I was there with him on site. I'm also still trying to figure out how he came about that conclusion seeing that he drove up in a Chevy Cavalier with no ladders, there were no ladders on site for him to use, and it was an 11ft ceiling so it's not like he could have stood on the toilet to check it. Well I did and there was nothing wrong with the ground!

Your inspectors sound just the opposite of mine, but at least yours just don't make up random crap.


----------



## VegasVolts (Jan 15, 2008)

unless you ask for a courtesy inspection..wanting the inspector to fail it(to get more work...and just to make everything safe) they will rarely get on a ladder in fear of knowing exactly what they are gonna see...if an inspector put his head in a casino ceiling......he would be there for hours...and no,for the most part they don't make up random crap...but some do however love to misconstrue the code on how they see fit.


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

Huh, looks like my house!

I just (finally) got a cell phone w/ camera. Too bad... I already fixed almost everything in my sis-in-law's finished (if you could call it that) basement. There's still a couple of things I can take pix of...


----------

